# Has anyone had problems with Canidae?



## Bordeaux (Mar 7, 2008)

HI, i fed canidae a couple years ago and loved it(dogs loved it too) but it was hard to find so i switched to another brand. However, i am unhappy with this brand now and want to switch back to Canidae. However, during my recent research i have found a lot of complaints about Canidae on the internet, I am wondering if maybe everyone is just freaking out because of the recall last year and the Acetaminophen scare...(search Canidae acetaminophen if you haven't heard about this)....Or are real problems being caused by Canidae? 

I asked Canidae about the Acetaminophen deal and long story short, they said that a woman took some food in a ziploc to a lab and had it tested and it tested positive for Acetaminophen(which is Tylenol), however, the food was never confirmed being Canidae and no other lab was able to find Acetaminophen in Canidae. Canidae had the food tested at different labs, as did the FDA and the test was negative. BTW the lab that tested positive for acetaminophen in Canidae also found it in Eagle Pack and other brands, no other labs could confirm it though.

So obviously the acetaminophen claim is not anything to worry about... But Anyway, i'm just wondering if anyone here has had any problems with Canidae, i've read claims that canidae food has changed in look, dogs have stopped eating it, bones have been found in the canned food, Some people are saying that their dogs have died.....etc

So just let me know what you all think, I want to get some opinions before i switch back. Thanks.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I actually found that the reviews of Canidae have been extrememly positive. I didn't see any of these claims about it. But, none the less, I just switched my puppies to Canidae and they LOVE IT!!! I switched slow and haven't a problem with elimination as of yet. Hope that helps


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Canidae is one of the foods in my rotation. The dogs do alright on it. I would say they don't seem to chow it down as readily as some of the other foods in the rotation. Ingredient list is still good for the money. I have not heard a lot of bad about it, but I have found that when someone makes negative claims about a food whether they are true or not you will find many that will jump on the ban wagon and find fault in the food. Some folks are very jumpy as it is and look for problems all the time. Never satisfied with what they are doing. I know of a lot of people that feed Canidae and are very happy with it. My old girl that past away in November didn't care for Canidae. She died 2 weeks shy of her 13th birthday. Canidae had nothing to do with her passing.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I think canidae is really good. When Snoopy was on purina puppy chow he didn't have alot of energy and his coat looked like crap. When I switched he got alot more energy and his coat looks alot better. Plus he put some healthy weight on with it as well. If you are having trouble locating a store near you that sells canidae go to http://www.canidae.com and click on the store locator.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

We fed Canidae before switching to raw and we never had any problems with it. Dogs liked it, and they did well on it.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My girl has a rather sensitive stomach (nothing crazy, but still), and she does very well on Canidae.


----------



## Bordeaux (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah i figured it was all false alarm, everyone who has a complaint about food usually doesn't have any proof to back up their accusations anyway.
I have decided to start feeding it again because i found some places that carry it within an hour of me...nothing seems to compare to Canidae cost/quality wise... i have also considered Solid Gold, but it is so much more expensive, maybe later on, i like their Wolf Cub/Wolf King foods.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe the acetaminophen scare had some effect on the company, because in the latest Whole Dog Journal dry food review, the companies were allowed to publish a statement, and in Canidae's statement they said that every batch of their food is independently tested for acetaminophen, melamine, and quite a few other things. I think they're a good company, making good dog food. I don't have any worries about feeding my dogs that brand.


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I just switched to Canidae about a month or so ago. I love it so far. My dog doesn't eat too much of it, no she doesn't woof it down, but she does eat it. I like that her stools are not large volumes and they are firm. She seems to enjoy it when she is eating it. I like that it is readily available at farm supplies or specialty stores and it is a reasonable price. I would absolutely recommend it. I pay 8.99 for the small bag and it last about a month for my shih tzu.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think Canidae was one of the few companies NOT affected by the recalls a year ago.

It doesn't work for every dog and owner (or the others would cease to exist) but my dogs do well on the food and I trust the company.

In fact, I just stopped by the feed store on my way home to pick up a 40# bag. I do that about every other week.


----------



## Gypsy22 (Feb 17, 2008)

We fed Luna this--she just got bored but it's good food...easy to clean up poop.
We're rotating her food so today we bought an new brand By Nature. It was a bit more expensive but we want to get her used to a few different ones.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just imagine the damage an individual does to a company when they come up with these things. Shame on them if it is just lies.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lovemytessapoo said:


> I just switched to Canidae about a month or so ago. I love it so far. My dog doesn't eat too much of it, no she doesn't woof it down, but she does eat it. I like that her stools are not large volumes and they are firm. She seems to enjoy it when she is eating it. I like that it is readily available at farm supplies or specialty stores and it is a reasonable price. I would absolutely recommend it. I pay 8.99 for the small bag and it last about a month for my shih tzu.


i just bought 40lbs bag of canidae lamb and brown rice for 29.99 plus tax. Is that reasonable price? if not tell me where can i get them for a better price.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Any time you can get a premium kibble for around $30 for a 40# bag, you should count your blessings.

I pay $34.99 for a 40# bag of Canidae All Life Stages and I'm a happy guy. It might vary by a buck or two, but the feed store where I get it is right on my way home. If I had to go a few miles out of my way, I'd waste time and GASOLINE.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw the actual test results from the lab and it said that subject brought sample in a '(ziploc) bag and not in original bag. They could have tested the bag to see if the material was contaminated but it also suggested that it was a scam to mar Canidae's name. This also happened with Naturapet which makes Innova, Evo, California Natural, Karma Organics and Healthwise. Who knows, but they used 3 independent labs and found no trace of acetaminophen or cylauronic acid.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

RonE said:


> I think Canidae was one of the few companies NOT affected by the recalls a year ago.


It wasn't affected, which was why we chose it when the recalls started coming. We had started them on Natural Balance I think it was and then they had a recall and we tried another one and then that was recalled too...we went through 2 or 3 foods until we picked one (Canidae) that was not touched by recalls. 

Scary and frustrating time!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

kenRC51 said:


> i just bought 40lbs bag of canidae lamb and brown rice for 29.99 plus tax. Is that reasonable price? if not tell me where can i get them for a better price.


Go to Canidae.com and you can search for who around you sells it and shop the price- but you did good, I pay only 27.99 for chicken and rice.

I Love Canidae and Otis LOVES it, too. The less amount that comes out the other end the better- and I noticed a HUGE diffference when I switched him from Nutro. And his coat looks SO much better, too. No complaints here!!


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Go to Canidae.com and you can search for who around you sells it and shop the price- but you did good, I pay only 27.99 for chicken and rice.
> 
> I Love Canidae and Otis LOVES it, too. The less amount that comes out the other end the better- and I noticed a HUGE diffference when I switched him from Nutro. And his coat looks SO much better, too. No complaints here!!


yeah i know i can search around but then its not worth driving around just to save a few bucks. 29.99 was a sale price, i didnt want to buy more because Stitch has not tried Canidae before. I was on top of the sale price was 32.99. I guess even if its not on sale its a good price. Do you guys recomend stocking on dry dog food? Like buying two 40lbs bag at a time? Would dry dog food go bad or lose its quality over time?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

kenRC51 said:


> yeah i know i can search around but then its not worth driving around just to save a few bucks. 29.99 was a sale price, i didnt want to buy more because Stitch has not tried Canidae before. I was on top of the sale price was 32.99. I guess even if its not on sale its a good price. Do you guys recomend stocking on dry dog food? Like buying two 40lbs bag at a time? Would dry dog food go bad or lose its quality over time?


Look at the bottom of the Canidae bag-there is an expiration date good for one year from date made. If it is easier for you to buy a couple bags at a time, I would. I buy 2 bags at a time becasuse Otis eats so much, a bag dosen't even last 2 weeks. It's much easier to go out of my way once a month than every two weeks.


----------



## BullieCrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm just heading back home from buying 5 bags of the all life stages origional and I had to travel 45 miles (about an hour) to get it, 36.69 for #40 bag . This I did after reading the pluses on this forum and researching online. That is the cheapest price I can get it for on the north coast of Oregon. Feel good people! I feel good that I'm getting good nutrition for my dogs and pups!


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Look at the bottom of the Canidae bag-there is an expiration date good for one year from date made. If it is easier for you to buy a couple bags at a time, I would. I buy 2 bags at a time becasuse Otis eats so much, a bag dosen't even last 2 weeks. It's much easier to go out of my way once a month than every two weeks.


1 bag last you 2 week? man, how many lbs are the bad? how much your dog eats? how many dogs do you have? I have an english bulldog, she dosent eat alot but not little. A 40lbs bag last her i think about 2 months.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

kenRC51 said:


> 1 bag last you 2 week? man, how many lbs are the bad? how much your dog eats? how many dogs do you have? I have an english bulldog, she dosent eat alot but not little. A 40lbs bag last her i think about 2 months.


I have only one very big dog-an English Mastiff. Goes through 33lb bags. Go here to see how big he is at only 8 months..
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/23906-big-boy-otis-8-a.html


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> I have only one very big dog-an English Mastiff. Goes through 33lb bags. Go here to see how big he is at only 8 months..
> http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/23906-big-boy-otis-8-a.html


wow, nice dog. Your dog is 2-3 times bigger then your daugther. Is he an in house or inhouse and outdoors? My english bulldog is inhouse and outdoors, hes mostly outside in the day and inside at nights.


----------



## marc515 (Nov 27, 2007)

*I switched my Yellow Lab to Canidae 3 months ago?*

And he really loves it. But most importantly we have noticed a tremendous improvement in his coat.

Regards,.....marc


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

kenRC51 said:


> wow, nice dog. Your dog is 2-3 times bigger then your daugther. Is he an in house or inhouse and outdoors? My english bulldog is inhouse and outdoors, hes mostly outside in the day and inside at nights.


Oh it is totally a frozen tundra here- he is inside. We are outside many times a day, though. He loves to play in the snow, but also loves to come in as soon as he's had enough.


----------

